# New Angel fry



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

What r the chances of angel fry surviving in a community tank if left alone?? I just noticed em now & there only seems to be about 12 or so left. Thx!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My guess is they will be eaten,possibly even by "nervous" parents.If you want to raise any getting them out to a growout tank would be my advice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. Sometimes the parents eat them just cause too.


----------

